# Monoprice Stuff



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Just bought a wall mount from monoprice and im impress with it,orderded it Sun and it got here Thur so i thought it got here fast since i live in Canada.Thinking i might get some more stuff from them.Just wanted to say that they are AAA+++ in my book so far.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Always nice to have a good experience with a company, that's what keeps us customers coming back for more.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep. With Monoprice, when I place an order for something I need, I look for something, anything else that I might need, because the shipping has one price basically no matter how much stuff you get, and the cost for each additional thing is so low. And never has a wire or cable from Monoprice failed me. So now I have an assortment of USB and firewire cables, plus spares.


----------



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

I have always had good outcome with monoprice stuff. I have ordered from them for years, from wall plates to speaker wire to HDMI cable to in-wall speakers. Initially I was really skeptical and could not believe the price that items sold far. The in-wall speakers were great for the price that I paid but I realize that some name brand high end speakers out perform the monoprice but I am happy with the set up and would buy again.

Let me forewarn that Monoprice suffered compromise of their client purchase data, at least their letters to clients state that there might have been. I had a few items appear on my credit card account but the matter was handled by my bank. That situation did not stop me from purchasing. 

When I show friends the quality of patch cords and Hdmi cable and the price paid, they are shocked. I might add that you might want to buy a number of items as the shipping, which is very reasonable, approach sometimes half the cost of entry level cables because they are so cheap, No, I am not kidding you.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Same here. I've ordered a LOT of cables from Monoprice. They are usually my first place I look at it I need something.


----------



## Kenobi (Aug 11, 2010)

Great company. Been buying stuff from them for years w/o any issues. Customer service is great too with RMAs and replacements the few times I needed them. Products are of good quality and pricing is the best around. Just wish they expand and get even more and higher end stuff.

Kenobi


----------



## gfrancis0 (Nov 16, 2009)

They do have great prices and also a way to get even BETTER prices from them. Check their ebay store, they carry a lot of the same stuff that they have on their web site at CHEAPER prices. Also check MCM Electronics, especially their clearance items, some of that stuff they practically give away. I bought the last three 10 meter Toslink optical audio cables they had when they cleared them out at $3.59 each, retail price probably at least $100 each. I've never had a problem with any orders from either Monoprice or MCM.


----------



## husker43 (Jan 1, 2010)

Monoprice premium cables are by far the best quality rca cables i have ever known.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm fixin to order some cables from them can't wait to see the quality of them when they come, they look like good stuff from the pic on the site.:T


----------



## MixxMaster (Jun 25, 2008)

so far, they are the only place I go to when I need any cables/speaker mounts. They always have the best prices and a great selection.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah the prices are unbeatable.


----------



## trockblay (Dec 28, 2009)

I am a other a+++ satisfied customer of monoprice,bought more than 20 hdmi cable for myself,friends,family ......for good quality at low price,you can go wrong,next step will try the speakers from them


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Yup, great place, and great prices. They will have an "oops" sneak by once in a while, but not often - for example, bought a 7.2 wall plate from them, one of the screw on connectors on the back wasn't threaded properly, so wouldn't seat - I didn't feel like hassling for a replacement, so I just jury rigged it (jammed some extra wire in there to get it tight.


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great company! Everything I have ordered from them has been absolutely excellent. Their customer service reps are very helpful as well. Would recommend to anyone as the 1st choice for wiring needs.


----------



## jjmbxkb (Jun 1, 2010)

Monoprice is the first place I go for cables, wires, wall plates, or any other accessories. Only when they don't have the items do I go to other places. In addition to everything else mentined, their business seems to be driven by a set of well designed, and well executed computer inventory/order processing/customer service system. It's very easy to locate products, all of which with accurate description and matching pictures. You can do returns online, and they send you reminder emails on returns before expiration. Even with the security breach, I still go to them.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been happy with everything I've gotten from Monoprice... now I'm looking at their 8" in ceiling speakers for rears and thinking "these won't match too great with the Paradigm system I'm putting in next month, but if I put them in with boxes during construction, I can upgade them in a couple years with no hassle."


----------



## jabrode (Feb 6, 2010)

another happy customer here. I get all my cables, banana plugs, speaker wire, wall plates and TV mounts from them.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

OK, I ordered late on Sunday, received order confirmation on Monday saying it would ship out of the California warehouse on Tuesday, and I received the package in Edmonton on Wed. Thes guys are super fast. First impression of the 8" ceiling mount speaker was very solid construction, looks and feels as good as units 3x the price. I hooked up temp to an old Yamaha receiver and thought they sounded "tinny" and very bright, especially in the high mids, with no bass at all. Boosted the bass a lot, cut the treble some, and they sounded listenable. Not bad for sitting on concrete. Get them mounted in boxes and apply Audessy Eq, and I am expecting to be very happy. For about $85-90 shipped to my Canadian door.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poppachock (Aug 19, 2010)

Yep, another thumbs up for Monoprice. Good quality stuff, good prices and fast shipping. :T


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bought all of my gear from them except my TV wall mount...shipping was too high, so I googled the model and found a Canadian outlet for it (onlybestrated). It cost more but shipping was WAY less and no customs/taxes, so in the end it was quite a bit cheaper. The funny thing is this: It was a MONOPRICE box !! All my speaker wire, HDMI, in-wall rated stuff, Wii charger, audio cables, etc, etc are all from there. I put my friend onto them and he bought their in ceiling 8" speakers. Great company.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Good to read that you're happy customers :T

I'm too... but I can get my order really fast (maybe the same day, order in the morning and get it in the afternoon). I think it pays to live just 15 minutes from their warehouse


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

you suck!!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

caper26 said:


> you suck!!!


:foottap: :flex: addle: :boxer: :neener: :rofl: :devil: :thankyou:


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

I am jeeeeeealous! Taking advantage of those awesome prices withOUT the shipping...sweet!


----------



## benbboy (Aug 29, 2010)

Been real happy with monoprice so far. Got some cheap 14 gauge speaker cable from them which has worked as expected. Just put in an order for banana plugs at 97 cents a pair. Shipping was 2 bucks or something...hard to beat those prices.

Only complaint is that I have a pair of shure earbuds and the extension needs replaced. Sadly they have no 3 ft 3.5mm cables that will work well for the pair. Need to go to amazon or somewhere else.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Jul 5, 2009)

Occasionally monoprice does have some duds. Some of their older HDMI switches were marginal (their current ones seem to be better quality). However, they do have a very good refund/exchange policy. I have ordered all of my cables from them, and have never been disappointed. Being located in California, is nice, since I can take advantage of next day delivery, if I need them ASAP. It's still a lot cheaper than going to my local Radio Shack store. The downside, though, is that I have to pay the state sales tax.


----------



## uriel (Jan 14, 2010)

so far I've been satisfied with them. i got a 6m, give or take, flat HDMI cable for something like $20. even on base they wanted over $100 for a 4m! shenanigans i say.


----------



## neomatrix_23 (Sep 21, 2010)

monoprice makes good stuff. cables and other stuff are top notch and prices are really good. they're my first one on my list when i get cables, network stuff, etc. quick delivery as well


----------



## gmichael (Jan 15, 2010)

I have bought a lot of cables from Monoprice over the years. We use them here as a source for our company needs as well. Nothing but good dealings and quality products.


----------

